# CCW



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Well the wife and I have our CCW appointment on April 3rd.. Must bring them the money and applications and answer a few questions.. Should have it 6-10 days later.. I'll keep you posted.


W


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

Waffen said:


> Well the wife and I have our CCW appointment on April 3rd.. Must bring them the money and applications and answer a few questions.. Should have it 6-10 days later.. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> W


Wow, it only takes 6-10 days to get your CCW permit??? It took me over 90 days to get mine, But I'm in NC. It seemed like forever....well, i guess it was.... 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## sonic (Jan 31, 2006)

Thats great, TX takes up to 60 days to process a CHL.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

It took 8 days to get mine and my wife's showed up in 7 days.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

*It just came!!!*

Well, the wiffe and I had our appointment Monday April 3rd. Filled out all the paperwork, fingerprints, pictures.. Just checked the mail and both CCW's are here.. Excluding weekends 8 days not bad..

Thank you Sheriff Maketa and thank you Colorado...

8) 8) 8)

W


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Greetings...


You kick like screaming children over registration of your firearms, Yet you line up in droves to register yourselves....

Sickening.....

One simple question:

Why did you question registering the guns, but didn't question registering yourselves?

Why do you NEED permission to Carry the MEANS to defend yourselves from criminals?

Sheep....

Disgusting...

You are slaves... 
No doubt now exists...
You are not worthy of reguard...

Colorado is OPEN carry - perfectly acceptable to proudly DISPLAY your Iron to all concerned - 

I know because I LIVE there... Western Slope - Not the liberal Kalifornicated eastern slope. Where Guns are still revered, and can STILL be seen gracing the back windows of pick-em-up trucks.... (though getting rarer every day!) 

Display your hardware for those who need reminding!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If U want a CCW permit, ya gotta jump thru the hoops. Nothing we can do about it...



Kandaje said:


> You are slaves...
> No doubt now exists...
> You are not worthy of reguard...


That's not very nice....


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Greetings...



Shipwreck said:


> If U want a CCW permit, ya gotta jump thru the
> hoops. Nothing we can do about it...


Nonsense.... A SLAVE ideology....

13th Amendment provides the protection: INVOLUNTARY Servitude SHALL NOT EXIST... Only IF you volunteer... Submit and it's over folks...
2nd Amendment = the ONLY authoritative Gun Law on the books - everything else is infringment...

Freedom is NOT free. There IS a price and that price is BLOOD...


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Greetings...



Shipwreck said:


> If U want a CCW permit, ya gotta jump thru the hoops. Nothing we can do about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who gives a rat's ass about NICE....

I'm talking BLOOD...

If you want nice - load up a Disney DVD and delude yourself a little while longer until the bullet hits the meat....

At least you'll expire in silence...

I'm talking reality... And in Reality BLOOD is the currency of Freedom... The BLOOD of patriots and Tyrants....

IN OTHER WORDS - Those who will FIGHT for it or against it -

As OUR lord said - I SPEW you out of my mouth for you are lukewarm - Would you be - either Hot or Cold - But because you are LUKEWARM I SPEW YOU out of my mouth!!!!

It's time to choose a side folks....

Either for GOD or for Satan... If you are on the fence, you get caught in the CROSSFIRE....

LOL!!!

( YES!! It IS that late!!!) ROFLMAF!!!!

OOPS!!! Oh Gee! Where the heck can I run now? BWAHAHAHAAHAH!!!!


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

Kandaje said:


> Greetings...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is very easy to talk like this when you live in a state where it is perfectly legal to carry without a license. A few nights in jail, felony charges, or a $50,000 lawyer bill to argue your crappy reasoning can change your mind real quick about whether or not you should carry without a license in a state that requires one. I hate having to pay and take a class to get a CHL, but at least I know I can carry legally and when felons are caught with guns, they will go to jail.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

96 Brigadier said:


> It is very easy to talk like this when you live in a state where it is perfectly legal to carry without a license. A few nights in jail, felony charges, or a $50,000 lawyer bill to argue your crappy reasoning can change your mind real quick about whether or not you should carry without a license in a state that requires one. I hate having to pay and take a class to get a CHL, but at least I know I can carry legally and when felons are caught with guns, they will go to jail.


+1


----------

